

If programming languages were vehicles - kirillzubovsky
http://s3.crashworks.org.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/if-programming-languages-were-vehicles/

======
eyeJam
CSS is like an old Alfa Romeo. There's only one mechanic within a 100 miles
who actually knows how to properly fix it. The other mechanics can't be
bothered to figure it out and just keep slapping more duct tape on top of the
old stuff to keep it running.

------
smileysteve
Sad that there is no ruby vehicle, a little newer than php, a lot better
trailer hitch.

